# Wii got a wii!!



## Chairman Meow (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm excited.  We bought a wii today, and as its a joint birthday pressie for me and sprog ( birthdays on Thurs and Fri) we have to wait until the monster is asleep before we can have a go. We have Wii fit, Raymans raving rabbits, Monster Trucks, game play (?) and Wii sports to play with. We are also getting Mario Kart and Mario Galaxy for birthday presents next week. I suspect we'll be up all night playing with it. 

Yippee!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 5, 2008)

I need a wii.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jul 5, 2008)

Want!  I had a go on one at a friend's house last weekend, played the new Mario, twas brilliant!


----------



## Addy (Jul 6, 2008)

Mario Kart is teh 

Me n the mrs lose hours playing it, leading to late nights, tired mornings and hangovers ( I have to get drunk for her to be able to win  )


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love my kids.I reckon it's the best console for ALL the family.Not great gfx but the games make up for it.Best played when pissed btw


----------



## cybershot (Jul 6, 2008)

Got right back into mine recently with Guitar Hero: Aerosmith, and finally brought Zack & Wiki and Mario Galaxy a few weeks back.

Just ordered Medal Of Honor 2 and Endless Ocean as well today. Wouldn't recommend Endless Ocean thou unless you'd think you may like a pointless game diving in the ocean!! Not one for GTA type fans!

Still need to get Mario Kart thou but I tend to wait a few months and let the games I want to appear at knocked down prices or 2 for £30 type bundles.


----------



## skunkboy69 (Jul 6, 2008)

Medal of honour is great.Bloody hard tho


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2008)

Just got that, looks quite good from the few minutes I've played...


----------



## mk12 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wii's are for fake gamers


----------



## tarannau (Jul 22, 2008)

What? As opposed to tragic hardcore gamers with no-social skills and mastery of the 64 key combos on an analogue stick.

How dare wii gamers have fun eh.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Wii's are for fake gamers


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 22, 2008)

Yay! Congrats 
Bye bye life


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 22, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Wii's are for fake gamers



I've been playing games in one form or other (on virtually all the UK released and some non UK released computers and consoles) for 25 years. I have a Wii and love it!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been playing games in one form or other (on virtually all the UK released and some non UK released computers and consoles) for 25 years. I have a Wii and love it!



Yes, I've been playing games for probably thirty odd years ( I remeber Space Invaders being new out), so its a bit bloody stupid trying to tell me I'm not a proper gamer, just because I don't have the time or inclination to spend hours on overly complicated games. Been there etc etc. I'd much rather play Mario Kart with my sprog ( well, I would if he didn't thrash me at it.)

And yes, I love my Wii, its bloody brilliant fun.


----------



## bmd (Jul 22, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Wii's are for fake gamers



They're certainly coming at console gaming from a different angle to Sony and Microsoft but if Nintendo had attempted to take them on then the Wii would probably have been their last console. As it is the Wii has just become the console with the greatest coverage in the US (10.6m units as opposed to 10.5m 360's) in a lot shorter time than the 360 has had.

Nintendo outlined their view of this generation's consoles and the challenge it faced by saying something along the lines of "we are looking at market disruption this time around". And they've done that, in the most succesful way possible. 

Wii's are for the masses, not just for boys and men but for girls and women and older people too.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 22, 2008)

I want to get a Wii, they sound great fun


----------



## wiskey (Jul 22, 2008)

Wii've got one, its a good giggle. 

And I like Endless ocean but then I hate car games.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 22, 2008)

super mario galaxy is great , had my wii well over a year now but i must admit i hardly ever play it these days and havent done for months , but that maybe cos ive got no mates to play it with !!!


----------



## mk12 (Jul 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> What? As opposed to tragic hardcore gamers with no-social skills and mastery of the 64 key combos on an analogue stick.
> 
> How dare wii gamers have fun eh.



Mastering the 64 key combos on an analogue stick IS fun


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

mk12 said:


> Mastering the 64 key combos on an analogue stick IS fun



Only if you have nowt better to do with your life.


----------



## tommers (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG.  paradroid is on the virtual console! 

do it.

(and yes I know that you can rig up an xbox with an emulator and download it all for nowt from sweden or something along with every other game ever made.)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2008)

Paradroid!?! Man...I gonna have to take my Wii round to someone's place to d/l it (bloody Orange router won't work with it)...


----------



## tommers (Jul 27, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Paradroid!?! Man...I gonna have to take my Wii round to someone's place to d/l it (bloody Orange router won't work with it)...



most old games I play I wonder what the fuss was about but paradroid is every bit as good as I remember.

collision detection is a bit dodge though.


----------



## ThunderCat (Jul 29, 2008)

Hated Wii Fit.

My mate's got it, and I dont see how balancing about on a board in the middle of your living room can keep you 'fit'.


----------



## geminisnake (Jul 29, 2008)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I've been playing games in one form or other (on virtually all the UK released and some non UK released computers and consoles) for 25 years. I have a Wii and love it!



25 yrs?? Is that all?? Been playing games consoles and video games for 35yrs  
Apart from sleeping I've probably spent a higher percentage of my life gaming than anything else 

I too love my wii now I have wii fit  I think it's probably the best console for family entertainment and socialising.

My friend "had" to buy a wii after I took mine down there for a few visits. Oops!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 12, 2008)

Anyone playing Lost Winds? I'm only about 5 mins into it and stuck already.

And should I buy Zelda next? Or what?


----------

